# PA to FL



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

one of my horses came from kentucky to fl, went back to kentucky and is now back in florida and he seems to be adjusting just fine. one of my friends has a haffy and hes fine with the weather.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh what a shame! All of your horses would have been able to handle the heat just fine, I think. At my old barn we had a perch mare, I think she was four or five and she was GORGEOUS and did just fine! We also had a few TWH's (I leased one) and he was a little skinny, but he was also a rescue....he was well adjusted as well. I haven't met a halfie yet, but don't give him away just because you have to move to the south! Horses are inherently wild, they can adapt themselves to any situation pretty well. If anything, you would have saved yourself a lot on feed bills....although it does get down into the 30's occasionally, it's never a long chill and you can usually throw on one or two light blankets (the heavy ones are too much for here) and the horses will be fine.I've never seen a "crocodile"(they're actually alligators....) except at Busch Gardens, and the worst kind of snakes that are COMMON are black racers....not poisonous at all, they just have a strong jaw.

Out of curiosity, where are you moving to? It also makes the difference as to where you are in the state (coastal, inland, the panhandle, etc.)


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

If you're moving anytime soon it's just starting to cool here (this weekend they say) so after a body clip the horses should be fine. You might want to turn out during the evening at first until they get clipped and keep them inside during the day under fans.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

my mare moved from MD to SE GA this year and did just fine! she was born and raised in MD and her first time being in the South! she adjsuted just fine! I wouldn't worry to much about that horses adjust easy to climate changes! the bugs might be a different story though!


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Florida is huge horse country and the best thing about Florida and horses is you can ride year round without worrying about snow and frozen ground!

I agree that your horses should be fine. Especially since it seems you'll be moving in the fall, so they'll have all winter and the spring to get used to the warmer weather. Your biggest worry will be the height of summer when it is very hot and humid, but if you ride during the coolest parts of the day, monitor their sweating and wet them down when necessary, most horses can handle the heat. The only reason to really be worried about bringing them is if they are non-sweaters, in which case leaving them up north might be something to consider, but even with that it can be managed.

Alligators shouldn't bother you (except for UF fans  ) unless you spend all your time in lakes or swamps (which I doubt you'll do) and even then, your horse is a little large to attract them as a lite-lunch. The bigger problem with gators tends to be dogs allowed to run near their habitats at dawn/dusk, so just avoid places you know have gators at those times if you have a canine friend and you'll be fine. 

I've lived in Florida my whole life and never had a problem with snakes. They aren't aggressive and would rather run (slither) then attack. If you get too close to a rattler, they'll even make noise to warn you off. If you're really worried, get a Florida snake field guide and learn to identify the most common Florida venemous snakes (Diamond back Rattler, cotton-mouth and water moccasin) for added peace of mind.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

They would all do fine here in Florida. I'm in North Central Florida I have a Belgain and I know someone that has halfingers they are fine. Not sure when your moving but if your going to move anytime between now and Feb. you'll be coming in at a cooler times for us and you'll probably be warmer than where your coming from. So your horse(s) would have time to adapt to Florida before we hit the hot weather. 
Unless your going to be on or real close (within walking distance)to the water you don't have to worry about the gators (except the "Florida Gators" Go Orange and Blue!!)
Snakes- you will see the occasionally rattlesnake, but you kill it and move on, probably no more snakes here than where you live.
Where I'm at you have to worry more about the gophers, tortoise to the folks from the north, not the little furry guys. The gopher isn't the problem it's his hole that can break a leg. Apparently they love my field I've transplanted 2 and have 2 more that have moved in. I've baricaided the holes off until I can get them moved.
Just be careful during the first year or so to not over work your horses in the heat of the summer.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

waterbuggies said:


> Unless your going to be on or real close (within walking distance)to the water you don't have to worry about the gators (except the "Florida Gators" Go Orange and Blue!!)


Haha, you made the same gator joke I did - but I'm in North Florida and a Seminole. :lol:


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, you must have posted while I was typing, and I'm sorry..........that your a semiole:lol: Chomp, Chomp!:wink:


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

waterbuggies said:


> Yeah, you must have posted while I was typing, and I'm sorry..........that your a semiole:lol: Chomp, Chomp!:wink:


LOL...that's ok, right now I am a little too :-(


----------

